# Gta V



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Who else is amped for this game? September 17th can't come fast enough


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Only thing I dont like that I feel will bug me is the 3 people thing, other than that looks insane.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

You seen the gameplay trailer? I'm on my phone so I can't post it but they show how its done and it looks pretty legit


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah don't like how its done personally, probably will get use to it as I do with all game changes but I like the solo character story.

Pissed me off at the start of assasins creed 3 when I had to play as a non main character for a bit.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Long as I get to cap some punk ass ballas ill be happy


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

All of the trailers look f*cking awesome.

The online play is going to be sweet!


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

not seen any trailers at the moment so not really too hyped about it, more looking forward to the new consoles and battlefield!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ægir said:


> not seen any trailers at the moment so not really too hyped about it, more looking forward to the new consoles and battlefield!


 You need to go check the gameplay trailers man this is what you should be playing till the ps4 comes out


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

[/quote]
You need to go check the gameplay trailers man this is what you should be playing till the ps4 comes out
[/quote]

thinking of getting the xbox1 first, and im not going to be back till they're both out anyways!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ah well you can't always make the right decision


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

xbox looks like its smashing the ps4, only thing it loses on is the price, and an extra £120, thats a slow night out for me...

but im gonna wait till january anyways, some idiots going to have bought either one and traded it back in, cheaper that way so i cna get both! haha, settle the arguements once and for all!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ill probably own both at one point too but xbox needs some more good games ps4 has it in the bag at launch


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

idk, built in kinect, amazing upgrades for kinect, the new recoil thingy in the triggers, dead rising 3, forza, ryse, which byu the way looks f*cking incredible!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Meh not a fan of kinect or move or anything that forces you off your ass lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Best game ever


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

looks fun
i watched a few youtube videos. unfortunately im a pc guy. so we got properly screwed on this one


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, I would agree

Only a little bit into the game so far, like 12 missions or something


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I sat at home from tuesday to saturday and played thay sh*t all day, I'm near the end like 75% through.. trying to savour the last bit and stretch it out

/shouldn't have done that


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

but dude its gta...just sandbox it up. get a car, cruise to random destination and do random sh*t. thats the beauty of gta...you need not follow a path.

take the next week and just f*ck around. do side missions n sh*t


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Easier said than done man, after u lose most of ur money cause you waited too long to sell ur stocks the heists are the main source of income

Not to mention the story is awesome


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

steal a train

that is all I have to say...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

U know u can hop onto cargo containers as a trains driving by? Good way to lose the cops


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh yeah, but drive one...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok will do, not expecting much though its not like u can go off the tracks

Or can u


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

No, I got drunk and spent like 3 hours trying to do it...

I was hoping you would figure it out


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Easier said than done man, after u lose most of ur money cause you waited too long to sell ur stocks the heists are the main source of income
> 
> Not to mention the story is awesome


Invest in ammunation its in the market controlled by the public and everyone needs to buy ammo in the game at some point so it will be consistently good. Another way to make money is stocks without gambling is investing in the soda companies and buying a sh*t ton of soda, crap like that.... car companies and destroying rival cars driving that stock up

Or just make sound investments on tips you receive around the world.

Also take a gander, this guy finished the heist missions got a decent chunk of change to start saved the assassination missions up since they are cash cows when it comes to investing... he doesnt have online account so was only able to profit on three of said missions, this is his return:










This is if you save them all:










Side missions all that crap is bullshit, thats the money made from the heists, then invested in the for sure stocks that are affected by the assassination missions.

The key to selling the stocks at the prime time is watching them, they will steadily increase and it will plateau for a while before going down, then you sell. How you can run out of 2 billion in the game I have no idea.









Another way to make money is stocks without gambling is investing in the soda companies and buying a sh*t ton of soda, crap like that.... car companies and destroying rival cars driving that stock up.

I love this game lol.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah I fucked that up

I'm trying to make Franklin the super rich one but everytime I get some money I go buy a fresh suit some earrings and a bugatti

/typical ***** sh*t


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Trevor is the best character, guy is a legend. I dont give to much shits about cash right now, fun to mess about in stocks and buy properties but Ill replay the game at some point and do it perfectly. For now just enjoying the story till multiplayer comes out.

Plus the fact he is canadian is just icing on the cake.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Whoever has a ps3 when multiplayer goes live we should set up a clan or w.e they are going to call it and f*ck sh*t up.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Trevor is a **** canuk in denial who spawns in the worst places

Entertaining but franklins driving skill makes him the best to explore imo

I'm down for that capov91 add me gta online is gonna be sick


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I like trevors truck for exploring, lights on top = lights all the time in the wilderness vs every other car that looses headlights when a bug hits them.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Yeah I fucked that up
> 
> I'm trying to make Franklin the super rich one but everytime I get some money I go buy a fresh suit some earrings and a bugatti
> 
> /typical ***** sh*t


****** rich. got 7 figures in the pocket but you cant get a loan for a honda. feel me?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Online goes live tommorow add me anyone who has it for ps3 my tag is CapoV91


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

f*ck yo online handle nukkuh
#bitter pc gamer
#never really bought a ps3
#just wanted to fit in for a few days


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> f*ck yo online handle nukkuh
> #bitter pc gamer
> #never really bought a ps3
> #just wanted to fit in for a few days


Figured


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central, we all know buying a 59 dollar game is out of your budget. You could keep pretending, its cool bro.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Fuckin running around all day today haven't even downloaded the update

Is it good bob?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob351 said:


> You could keep pretending, its cool bro.


coo...

so today i parked a bus in front of a train tunnel and when the train came through it glitched out hard lol
i was like WTF 
anyways ill post up videos of myself talking about the 2014 elections later


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Haven't been able to get online yet, keep getting error messages...

Will try again tomorrow after I get home from school.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol gta is amazing man im on level 4 about to fight the final boss!
soooo scary though! hope i have enough mana


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Having enough is not the issue, you will run out of mana even if its maxed out, its your mana regeneration that is key.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh ok cuz my buddys character is up to like 250MP and owns it. he got 4 stars the other day driving around crashing into people and when the cops finally caught up he used 'intimidating shout' and they all dropped LMAO!!!!!! 
but im like 100MP or something..ill work on getting stamina up then. thanks bob


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bob351 said:


> Haven't been able to get online yet, keep getting error messages...
> 
> Will try again tomorrow after I get home from school.


 Me neither I got past the intro and where you have to do a race to get your first car, haven't got passed that yet









Rpretty lame imo I thought the extra 2 weeks meant ir was going to come out at least working


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

but how sweet is this game still????
i found the sword of 1000 truths in a dumpster. im not leveled up enough to use it so i pawned it off for 10,000
thoughts?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Sthguoht


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I got it working, played a bit... some guys online are total assholes and I robbed a store with one and he killed me and fucked up the robbery at the same time... other guys have taken the money and actually followed me to a place once we are away from the cops to give it to me.

Trigga when it gets working properly we can do missions and sh*t together for 30% more experience points or w.e it is than if we were to not work together. So we need to make a crew, ill be on later on.

Not sure how its all going to work, for now it seems empty with 16 players... not much to do really.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pwnt this hoe


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Alright played quite a bit now its quite sick online... so far people suck in deathmatch and I keep coming in first with a sick k/d ratio...

Only mistake so far was dumping close to 20k into my current car.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

online = sh*t
people (especially the 14 year olds who play it) make just about any game other then a FPS suck complete donkey dick

thoughts?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I got it working last night too but it froze on me when I tried to join a race


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> online = sh*t
> people (especially the 14 year olds who play it) make just about any game other then a FPS suck complete donkey dick
> 
> thoughts?


How would u know


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Trigga said:


> How would u know


youtube


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Well im going to make a crew, just linked my rockstar social club thing and my game... any input on emblem or name? Also invite only or free for anyone, don't have any friends on psn since all my buddies have 360.











Ocellatus2000 said:


> online = sh*t
> people (especially the 14 year olds who play it) make just about any game other then a FPS suck complete donkey dick
> 
> thoughts?


I have yet to come across anyone that has not gone through puberty... guess im lucky...

I do need a headset, grabbing one tonight probably if the store is open past 7.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thinking this as the logo for now just no idea on a name...









nevermind, all the emblems need to be made from scratch... pain in the ass


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

alright its canadian crime posse... generic but w.e and the emblem is a canadian flag but a skull with a crown vs a leaf...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for inviting me to a job u already started bob


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah good lookin out bob
fuckin asshole


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

you need to sync with rockstar social service, worth it alone for the extra guns and sh*t you get



Trigga said:


> Thanks for inviting me to a job u already started bob


lol I had no idea you were online, my sh*t just froze be back on in a second


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Wooooooowww timed out


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

lol when this game is over ill quit and get in your game, join the clan more xp and sh*t


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

just raped team deathmatch 3.33 kd ratio

hate last team standing but w.e, raped right away for charging in


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

timed out, good race, crushed it by over 10 seconds


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

trigga join my invite... play boosting car missions, easy money, easy xp


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't know how to do that









Inv me next time ur on


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

LOL noob


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

/got my free garage and cars

Now this sh*t is starting to get interesting


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/needs a PS3


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dude I don't know why u can't spend a $100 on one even u can't be hurting that bad


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no way a ps3 is 100
but check it. i aint playin on a sh*t ass standard def tv
so i need a new tv and hdmi cable. thoughts? comments


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Spent like 3 hours last night stealing fighter jets, helicopters, and "rare" cars to stock up my players... Still havent done sh*t in the stock market, and still cant steal a train.

I did notice the update changed a few things, you cant just call Taxi after taxi anymore... they make you wait if you do something "bad"

Also, still havent done any online.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

trigga what free garage and cars? You talking about the first care you can make your personal car... what garage though?

Also you can steal cars and sell them ever 45mins, grab the range rovers or the boxy suv mercs.... 7000-9000$ per.

Ill be on later if your playing ill invite you to a game, one I get level 15 we can do this mission on repeat for close to 1000xp 5000$ and it takes like 2 mins.

Saving up 400k at the moment for the best penthouse and 10 car garage, got close to 60k yesterday so shouldn't take long.

Once I buy a place trigga we can set up heists like in the regular campaign and make serious coin im hoping.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

kinda concerned now since people keep saying their character is getting deleted...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Haven't been able to get on since early this morning

Bob I got the collecters edition comes with free 2 car garage and 3 cars and a bike u can buy anytime for free



Ocellatus2000 said:


> no way a ps3 is 100
> but check it. i aint playin on a sh*t ass standard def tv
> so i need a new tv and hdmi cable. thoughts? comments


Used on kijiji it will be pretty close

And u still got a box tv? Dude the struggle is real huh


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

realer then real brug


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Online Is pretty much bug free now, hella fun with a few friends


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I joined bobs crew turns out I'm the only member

/leaves


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I joined bobs crew turns out I'm the only member
> 
> /leaves











sounds off the hook


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I got a new crew, hells angels ontario...

back at school now so ill start playing again... 500k for everyone who played in oct/


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Did that come out uet? Haven't played in a couple days


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no clue just got back to st kitts havent turned on my ps3... its on the next two updates... when it comes out that means the character loss issue is gone


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nothin yet


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Its a gta v day today get at me robert


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Im busy as a bitch today, got a meeting with a proff then gotta get cracking on an essay.

I got the new patch, waiting on the 250k and the fixed no character delete then ill be playing regularly.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I haven't lost my character once and haven't had any issues online since the first couple days


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm at level 117 in GTA...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Stop trolling outside of aqhu da man.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I miss the crazy cheats that were in san andreas like flying cars and jetpacks and sh*t


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yeah san andreas was the sh*t, hopefully they included them in this one but I doubt it.

Flying cars, getting a tank and shooting the gun backwards to fly around = epic.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

IKR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Update is in first stimulus should be any day now


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cool cant wait
/literally waits for that sh*t to drop


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

f*cking gta, just starrted fallout 3


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

fallout 3 is the sh*t
you just now gettin to that B?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah played new vegas a couple times over and can beat it with my eyes closed... watched all the walking dead and I bought fallout 3 for like 8 bucks never touched it so I figured f*ck it im gunna get my post apocalypse survival on.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

much better choice then running around as a brown person doing brown person stuff in gtav
let me know how u like it
i loved fallout...beat the game in like 3 days cause i played the hell out of it. didnt rush it either...i free roamed a lot. sh*t was hot


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Skyrim> fallout


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sex with women > video games


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Very true but you can turn video games off, try doing that right after a nut and its jail time for you


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Fallout is much better than skyrim played and beaten both.... i should like skyrim better as im huge into the middle ages sh*t but it was just meh.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

elder scrolls havent been epic since morrowind

if you guys can deal with 12 year old graphics...and want a game that will blow your fuckin minds. get yourself a copy of morrowind and experience what really is the best RPG ever made


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dude its not a suggestion. its a fact
its november...and morrowind is the best game ever. im not asking you if you agree, im telling you a fact
deal with it


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Got my apartment and my lambo... fully custom sh*t with cash to spare...

Now I wait until the heists come out online.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

/hasn't touched gta online in atleast a week


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Trigga if you go on tomorrow or whenever I need your assistance... works for both of us really... we need to spend some time racing me vs you and exchanging wins. Not for money or experience although that is a nice bonus but I need to unlock all the sh*t for my cars and racing super cars counts towards all classes and winning is the only way.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol i love how trigga just totally fell off gta
the dude was all about it and beat the game in like 27 minutes and now is like...meh...

trig...skyrim bro. elder scrolls. discuss


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Can't help it man once I got assassins creed and batman anytime I got for games goes there (haven't beat either) way more stuff to do in ac4 than gta


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah I need to get ac4, Im waiting on next gen I think though... time will tell if I buckle.


----------

